# Hunt Seat Eq critique



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey there!! You look very good!! The only thing i can see wrong is that your top frame is leaning forward. This puts alot of weight on the horses fore, and you lose the centre balance. Your shoulders are caving forward too, to fix that roll them up, back and then down.. that should put it in the right position...Although i coach Dressage, and im not farmilar with english type of riding..  

You look very good though!!  Goodluck! :wink:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Very nice. It does seem that you are a bit hunched forward. Try to sit back. I used to ride what they call "A Turtle". I had such a hunched back that after every lesson I went more and more forward. I then finally leaned forward and man it stretched my back. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Also, Just reminder. Try and keep your elbows in line. Try to bring them back a little bit. That way, they should bend and not be too stiff. In the pictures, they aren't that stiff. Just a reminder.


Also, I always got taught to hold your not too loose, as it's hard to control. I also got taught that when you hold then reins, hold your hands up, so your thumbs are in the air and not pointing outwards. Because, imagine that you have a cup of tea in your hands, keep your hands up so you don't spill it on your horse and burn him. :wink: :wink: :wink: 

But, you can really hold the reins anyway you want. :wink: 

Hoped I helped,
Rach


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

well, just like everyone else said the hunching forward thing, and are you looking forward? or concentrating too hard on what the horse is doing? I have the worst habit of trying to watch what the horse is doing instead of looking where I'm going. It's hard to tell from the pics, but that is kind of what I got out of it. Sorry, I don't really critique  but I thought I would put in my 2 cents.

you look great though! and the horses are all gorgeous!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Actually, for Hunt Seat you're supposed to have a forward tilt of about 20-30 degrees. Your position looks very good, the only thing I would say (and it might just be that the pictures make it look this way, but) is to keep your thumbs on top, and roll your shoulders back slightly to eliminate any "hunchy" look.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks for clearing that up dressage! you learn something new every day :wink:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

No problem  It is completely different than your usual (and commonly seen) dressage or western seat. It's the basis for your hunter classes, where you maintain that seat (if not a two-point) between fences. 
Before I got into dressage a few years ago, my concentration (of sorts) for 12-13 years was in the hunter ring


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I'll watch my hands and roll my shoulders back some. Let me know anybody spots anything else.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

In hunt seat do the horses carry their heads like western horses? Like is it required?


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

For stock type horses, like QH, paint, and apps there poll is supossed to be approximately level with their withers. To be competitive, it has to be there. Obviously, it comes up a little when working over fences.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

hmmm interesting. But for English types it must be at like dressage level, above the vertical?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

For other english "concentrations" other than dressage, the poll is usually a little bit higher than the wither, however not usually to the extent of the dressage "swan neck"


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

I think the 'swan neck' is a fashion. Not every dressage rider does it, although since it has become the in thing the judges do seem to award for it. Stupid if you ask me.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

True, not every dressage rider does. However, in the higher levels, they encourage a higher, more "tucked in" headset. 
I'm a dressage rider, obviously, and I prefer to see almost a hunt seat headset on younger, lower-level horses until they have the muscle to support a higher headset..

Anyways, back to the topic!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

Im a really big eq person and from the pictures...you look awesome! in the eq i ride tho...id keep my hands up a little more, but still, you look like a very good rider from teh pics :wink:


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

Kiki said:


> hmmm interesting. But for English types it must be at like dressage level, above the vertical?


For what I do, usually the head set it a little higher than a nice hunter horse....but its eq, so mainly the rider is judged but you don want a pretty picture overall to leave a good impression


----------



## dannys_girl16 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi,
I'm sure someones already said this but you seem to stand on your toe - try sinking your heel down more and bringing your leg a titch forward - putting your stirrups down a hole may help.


----------

